# colour codes green



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Thinking of getting some paint mixed up locally bit looking for a nice colour to stand out . Thought about rs green but looks a bit plain. Seen a nice one on the audis and vws ie scirroco . Anyone have a colour code for these as im going to.price some up 

Any other suggestions please feel free to add


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You mean ultimate green on the new focus rs. That actually a three stage perl used on that. Look at fiat they use some fairly bright greens.


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Ford Signal green . Under halfords colours


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ford le-mans green.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats one stunning mk1


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Vw Scirroco Viper green


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

New fabia vRS i had was rallye green not sure on code:


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

House of kolor organic green 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

